# Cat and Announcing "i'm going to the Toilet"



## Obiit

Okay not sure about describing this but here goes! My cat cries/meows for about 5 minutes before going to the the litter tray and doing her ablutions. Now i cannot see any blood etc in the urine or the stools but I'm just a bit concerned if this is normal or not?? She has been drinking more water recently and almost immediately retching like she is trying to get a fur ball up (i think as she hasn't produced any yet!?) so i'm wondering if they are connected??

Any advice would be appreciated as apart from this she is a normal 1 year old bundle of chaos!

Cheers


----------



## AnimatedApe

I dont think that her behaviour is abnormal, our older one has a hectic five minutes before she goes as well. However, if I go upstairs then she'll follow me up and do her business. I like to clean up right away, so I think she just let's me know when she's going. 

I can't say for sure whether the possible furball is related, but do you have any cat grass? If not, get some and that will hopefully resolve any furballs.


----------



## porps

My little Rumble likes to announce it when he has finished going to the toilet, meowing incessantly for a few minutes. Dont think theres anything abnormal about it, my theory is that they are showing off... after all, we teach them as kittens by praising them when they use the litter tray. So later in life when they use it they are still thinking "check me out im using my litter tray again, arent i good cat?.. OI! why arent you spoiling me? I SAID IM USING THE LITTER TRAY!!! HELLO????"


----------



## fierceabby

Tillie seems to have a mad run around before going, and she digs one tray as if she is going to go, then bolts either up or downstairs to use the other one, like a last minute change of mind. After shes done she announces its arrival with a particular miaow mainly because she like the tray cleaned out NOW THANKYOUPLEASE !


----------



## lulubel

Sam lets us know when he's about to use the tray as well. It's usually his "special" meow, but sometimes running around as well. He also sometimes meows and runs around after.


----------



## koekemakranka

Girly sometimes needs to "go" while she is in midst of playing in the garden. She runs in quicky, chirruping, almost as if to say to the others "hang on, I'm just going to the loo, back in a jiff", then quickly does her business, bare minimum of covering and charges off again (just like a child: remember almost wetting your pants because you don't want to interrupt the game to wee?)


----------



## Iheartcats

I've noticed with my 10 week old kitten she has taken slightly longer to "train" than her brother Leo and when we first brought her home she would squeak and look really uncomfortable and adopt a little squatting position so we quickly scooped her up and put her in the litter tray and she is now fine. Its so funny how you can read little kittens body language.


----------



## lymorelynn

koekemakranka said:


> Girly sometimes needs to "go" while she is in midst of playing in the garden. She runs in quicky, chirruping, almost as if to say to the others "hang on, I'm just going to the loo, back in a jiff", then quickly does her business, bare minimum of covering and charges off again (just like a child: remember almost wetting your pants because you don't want to interrupt the game to wee?)


This so made me laugh :lol::lol: Am I going to admit to wetting my knickers because I was busy playing :crying: -not likely 
Obiit - cats are so funny and I think yours is perfectly normal - as normal as any cat can be that is 
Re the furballs - kitty grass is excellent for getting up furballs :thumbsup: If she goes out the grass in your garden is just as good.


----------



## Obiit

Phew thanks folks ! Yes they are funny bundles of chaos but we all love them 

And thanks for the tip about the grass AnimatedApe and lymorelynn - the only problem with that is my thumb isn't green  But i think i will get parents to grow some for me - after all isn't that what retirement is for :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## kelly-joy

One of my raggies tells me when he has been, he races around meowing his head off. I also have a foster kitten at the moment that tells me when he wants to go to the toilet, tells me when he wants food,tells me when he wants attention and even meows at me when he is over tried and can't sleep lol. I would watch your girl she could just be one of those cats that likes to tell you whatever they are doing(coz we all know cat talk don't we lol) or she could have the start of a UTI so if she starts to look ill or wees on anything that isn't her litter tray, I would take her to the vets for a quick check up


----------

